# Planted Exo Terra Enclosures



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Thought I'd show you guys two of my T enclosures that I have added live plants to. The Ornata enclosure has been up and running for 5 weeks now and seems to be doing well. The other enclosure I made up today, I'll let the pics do the talking now.


Ok here are some pics of the new enclosure for the Violaceopes 


















The next pics are the Ornata enclosure that has been up and running over a month now


























What do you think?


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

awesome :notworthy: x


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

looking graeat,superb job.: victory:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

snasha_d said:


> awesome :notworthy: x





nunny said:


> looking graeat,superb job.: victory:



Thanks : victory:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Looks good Mike.

I just did an acrylic tank out that I built a few weeks ago but my phone won't sync with laptop to get them. Got my AF P.irminia in there.


----------



## s!!ckn355 (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty damn awesome!!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Had some plant left so thought it was only fair to make a start on the enclosure for the Chilobrachys sp.aladdin, this time it'a a 30x30x30 Exo.










Look a bit barren at the moment but I will add some more plants and wood tomorrow.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Is it real or fake plant you're using?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Is it real or fake plant you're using?


LOL:roll2:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Is it real or fake plant you're using?



Real lol


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Bog standard Pothos/devils ivy will grow in any thing.
Is that a variegated Pothos in one of those?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't have a clue mate

I just asked the little old lady in the garden center which plants will live in a warm humid tank with low light levels. She pointed at one of 100 other green plants and said "that one"


So I have a "that one" species


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Stelios said:


> LOL:roll2:


Ah come on man, it's hard to tell these days. I suppose the thread title gave it away a bit though :blush:

How do you feed the plants? Just plain water, do they need fertiliser or anything?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Ah come on man, it's hard to tell these days. I suppose the thread title gave it away a bit though :blush:
> 
> How do you feed the plants? Just plain water, do they need fertiliser or anything?


I popped an organic fertiliser pellet under the roots, ill update the thread from time to time to show folks how well or badly the plants do.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Kamike said:


> I popped an organic fertiliser pellet under the roots, ill update the thread from time to time to show folks how well or badly the plants do.


I've wondered about this for a while. I want to put a live plant in my irminia tank but wouldn't have a clue about whether or not the maintaining of it, i.e fertilising, would be detrimental, never thought of organic fertiliser. I'm at the garden centre tomorrow so will have a look about for something.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's as planted as i've got, Damon diadema enclosure.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

kris74 said:


> I've wondered about this for a while. I want to put a live plant in my irminia tank but wouldn't have a clue about whether or not the maintaining of it, i.e fertilising, would be detrimental, never thought of organic fertiliser. I'm at the garden centre tomorrow so will have a look about for something.


I had a Pothos growing in coco fibre lol, needs little light or water no extra fertiliser, I don't know about the Bromiliads in Desecta's Terr'?


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to do the same for a few of mine, just dont no what plants are safe for T's - heard some have sharp leaves or may harm them in other ways.
I thought of bonsai trees but doubt they would get enough light.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spidersnake said:


> I want to do the same for a few of mine, just dont no what plants are safe for T's - heard some have sharp leaves or may harm them in other ways.
> I thought of bonsai trees but doubt they would get enough light.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/389340-invert-planted-terraria-vivaria.html


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

very nice set-ups there i do the same for mine but i cheat and use the fake kind:2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

The best plants are the one's that require low levels of light and humidity, you can pick up the 'Pothos' type plants or 'Rhondendron' from your local garden centre .... I use the same as the one that Mark 'Stelios' is using, I get them from Homebase and it's listed under the scientific name 'Scindapsus' .... the only problem is most places i've seen tend to sell it as a huge uplifted massive plant and not so much of the rooted off cuts.

Basically any of the Pothos/creeper type plants are ideal, the darker the leaves are the better as it tends to suggest they are more tolerant of lower light levels from what i'm told ..... for New World arboreals such as Avicularia or Psalmopoeus you could also try some of the hardier 'Bromeliads', but they will require some form of lighting I would imagine.
-P


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll send you a cutting if you pay PnP, just pop it in a glass of water let it root then plant it up.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Updated my D.diadema enclosure, best one i've done so far i think


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great mate

The wee ones I got of you are doing well :no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Here's as planted as i've got, Damon diadema enclosure.
> 
> image


_Tillansia ionantha_? And is that a _Nepenthes sp._? If it ever starts putting out pitchers (unlikely) it could be a problem...



Stelios said:


> I had a Pothos growing in coco fibre lol, needs little light or water no extra fertiliser, I don't know about the Bromiliads in Desecta's Terr'?


Broms are epiphytes, they need very low levels of fertilisation. I feed mines on diluted orchid food. However, some, like _Neoregalia spp._ have tiny spines all along the leaf edges.



spidersnake said:


> I want to do the same for a few of mine, just dont no what plants are safe for T's - heard some have sharp leaves or may harm them in other ways.
> I thought of bonsai trees but doubt they would get enough light.


Bonsai trees are a mess of cut, pointy twigs, and tend to need a fair amount of light and lower humidity. They'd die but possibly not before impaling your spider.



Paul c 1 said:


> The best plants are the one's that require low levels of light and humidity, you can pick up the 'Pothos' type plants or 'Rhondendron' from your local garden centre .... I use the same as the one that Mark 'Stelios' is using, I get them from Homebase and it's listed under the scientific name 'Scindapsus' .... the only problem is most places i've seen tend to sell it as a huge uplifted massive plant and not so much of the rooted off cuts.
> 
> Basically any of the Pothos/creeper type plants are ideal, the darker the leaves are the better as it tends to suggest they are more tolerant of lower light levels from what i'm told ..... for New World arboreals such as Avicularia or Psalmopoeus you could also try some of the hardier 'Bromeliads', but they will require some form of lighting I would imagine.
> -P


Some broms, as stated before, might pose a danger to the spider. However, many of them don't like high light levels, prefering subdued lighting. 

A tank with a large brom though might be great for _Avicularia _or other new world arboreals, with the leaf axils making ideal spots to set up a web. They're not really in the hobby outside of Brazil but some _Pachistopelma sp._ are found almost exclusively in bromeliads.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Looks great mate
> 
> The wee ones I got of you are doing well :no1:


Thanks 

And yeah they are pitchers, but they were the scrawniest ones i've got and havent had any pitchers in a good while, if they do im going to remove them.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Would it be possible to do one of these vivs with custodian bugs? earthworms, woodlice, springtails etc.

Would be a good way to fertilise the plants if you could, I dont like the idea of putting chemical fertilisers in with T's really


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Would it be possible to do one of these vivs with custodian bugs? earthworms, woodlice, springtails etc.
> 
> Would be a good way to fertilise the plants if you could, I dont like the idea of putting chemical fertilisers in with T's really


Of course.

As for fertilisation, here's an idea I've used in fish tanks: Rabbit droppings.

Shove a couple into the substrate under the plant, slow release, low potency organic fertiliser.


----------

